# Am I ignoring the truth



## Kazmc (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi Please help My partner had an affair with a woman at work in 2008 I found out when I went out one night and rang him on his mobile he never takes it out of his car when he is not at work also he has to go up the road to get a signal! he lied saying he was ringing his brother I checked his phone and found text messages to the woman, he admitted and what was worse he was in love with her and she had finnished it. I was devastated and after all the initial stages went on to try with him. in 2009 I found out he was seeing her again, he told me it was as a friend I went beserk and said I would not tolerate it he made all the promises! Just recently I found a text message again, he was on his way to an airport and it said 'If you get chance do ring me. Please.' I eventually faced him with it he swears it was to do with business but I do not believe him, I don't think he is seeing her but I don't know,what to do if I can live with this? or am I taking that text message completley wrongly. any advice will be greatly apprieciated.
Kaz


----------



## onemorethought (Oct 17, 2011)

Morning,

I caught my husband sexting another woman two years ago and still cannot get over it. He also stated it was over, but I don't believe him and trust that he WILL do it again. The devastation has caused me so much pain that my physical and mental status are on a very thin line. I would leave if I were you, I am in the process of leaving myself and I feel so much better knowing that I will not have to endure the pain any longer. It is tough I know and I have struggled for so long. But, you are worth so much more than that, you deserve someone that only wants you.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

*Am I ignoring the truth?*


Yes, you are. He has shown you on three different occassions that he never ended contact with the woman he had an affair with in 4 years now.

Is she married? If so, you need to find out who her husband is and expose the affair to him w/o any warning to your husband or her beforehand. 

You already told him to end it and he promised you he wouldn't do it again, and he did. 

Therefore, either accept your husband is still involved with her or you can decide that this is enough.


----------



## Kazmc (Oct 19, 2011)

Thank you I think you are right It is so easy to try and look for all the excuses under the Sun for him when he has proves as you say he is a liar anyway.


----------

